# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  Dokumenti za produženje porodiljnog

## Annie

Koje dokumente moram otfurat za produljenje porodiljnog (na godinu dana)? Jel se to nosi u Jukićevu i da li to moram predati osobno?
Thx

----------


## Goga 19

Ak se dobro sjećam, treba samo duplo ispunjen onaj njihov zahtjev koji ti TM može podignuti na HZZO-u. Jedino pod rubriku što ti treba zaokružiš "produljenje porodnog dopusta do godine dana starosti djeteta" i potpišeš se dolje. Sve ostale dokumente zapravo već imaju. Meni je nosio u Klovićevu MM i nije bilo nikakvih problema.  :Smile:

----------


## MBee

I fotokopija rodnog lista! Ja sam nosila prije dva tjedna. Nije mi palo na pamet da im opet treba rodni list (pa samo produžujem) tako da sam morala ići dva puta   :Sad:

----------


## enola

Kopija rodnog lista, zahtjev sam dobila i ispunila kod njih, u Jukićevoj. Čak nisam ni dugo čekala, 10-ak min, i za 2 tjedna mi je stiglo rješenje na kućnu adresu.

----------


## Barbara1

Mene su tražili i potvrdu o zaposlenju.

----------


## india

meni je teta u klovićevoj dala list na kojem je spisak papira koje treba donijeti u svakom pojedinom slučaju korištenja rodiljnog dopusta. Na istom piše: 

1) rodiljni dopust od 6. mj. do godine dana starosti djeteta - nastavlja koristiti majka djeteta
- zahtjev
- preslika rodnog lista za dijete

2) rodiljni dopust od šest mj. do godine dana starosti - nastavlja koristiti otac djeteta
- zahtjev
- preslika rodnog lista za dijete
- potvrdu o plaći (obrazac ER-1) za oca djeteta
- potvrda poslodavca o počektu rada majke djeteta
- potvrda poslovadca od kada otac počinje koristiti rodiljni dopust
- obostrano potpisana izjava roditelja da će uspostavljeno pravo koristiti otac djeteta

----------


## Annie

Super hvala. samo još jedna informacija- ja sam svepapire do sad noslila u Jukićev. Kam sad - Klovičeva ili ostaje Jukićeva?

----------


## MBee

Jukićeva, na isto mjesto gdje si predavala i za prvih šest mjeseci i onih 1350kn nakon rođenja.

----------


## Annie

thx

----------


## TinnaZ

.


> Zagreb, 23. siječnja 2006. godine                                    
> Poštovana,
> 
> povodom Vašeg upita zaprimljenog 19. siječnja 2006. godine u Direkciji Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje, vezanog uz tiskanicu Zahtjeva za produljenje rodiljnog dopusta, izvješćujemo Vas da ne postoji standardna tiskanica navedenog zahtjeva na našoj službenoj stranici tako da možete vlastoručno napisati zahtjev i predati u nadležni područni ured Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje. Da bi izbjegli stajanje u redu s malim djetetom, isti zahtjev može u područni ured predati Vaš suprug, ili ga možete poslati preporučenom pošiljkom.
> 
>          S poštovanjem,     
>  D i r e k t o r        dr.sc. Većeslav Bergman, dr.stom.,v.r

----------


## mirje

Podići ću ovu temu, ali me zanima koji su dokumenti potrebni za produženje porodiljnog *do navršene djetetove 3. godine.*

----------


## vesna72

Uz navedeno još i rodne listove ostalo dvoje djece.

----------


## mirje

Hvala, nisam sigurna treba li i potvrda od poslodavca da si još u radnom odnosu.

----------


## tonina

Koliko prije isteka prvih 6 mj.života treba zatražiti produljenje porodiljnog do godine dana?

----------


## leonisa

u 6. mjesecu.
znaci, kad napuni 5.
oni vele s 5 i 15 dana  :Smile:

----------


## jošmalo

A jel tako trebaju i nezaposlene majke? Moj je Josip već navršio i godinu dana, ali ja nisam produživala s 6 mjeseci.

----------


## Micika_8

Tražila sam pa nisam našla, pa pitam....

Imam doznake od doktorice za porodiljni od 02.07. do 29.12. i to smo predali u HZZO. Rodila sam 25.08, a termin mi je bio 16.08. tak da mi uopće nije jasmo otkud dokici 29.12, zašto ne 31.12, 02.01, ili kak si ja tumačim 16.02, dakle 6 mjeseci od očekivanog termina poroda?
Sad je mm otišao kod dokice produljiti porodiljni, a ona ga je otpravila u HZZO jer ona s tim više nema veze uz napomenu da trebam doći ja osobno potpisati zahtjev za drugih 6 mjeseci.
Bebač navršava 6 mjeseci 25.02, prema vašim dosadašnjim iskustvima, produžetak porodiljnog na drugih 6 mjeseci mogu potpisati početkom 2 mjeseca, a gdje sam do tad? Odnosno, hoće li mi u HZZO-u sad samo produljiti porodiljni ili ipak trebam neke papiruštine od dokice? Morat ću doći ponovo za mjesec dana ili odmah mogu potpisati zahtjev za drugih 6?
Help

----------


## Minnie

> A jel tako trebaju i nezaposlene majke? Moj je Josip već navršio i godinu dana, ali ja nisam produživala s 6 mjeseci.


To bi trebalo biti automatski, nadam se da će se javiti netko tko je bio na takvom rodiljnom da ti to sa sigurnošću potvrdi.  :Smile:

----------


## Nia_Zg

Zanima me da li se nešto mijenjalo u vezi produženja porodiljnog? 
Je li dovoljno doći 2 tjedna prije isteka 6 mjeseci djetetova života u Jukićevu i ispuniti izjavu da se produžuje porodiljni majke do godine dana djetetova života uz kopiju rodnog lista?

----------


## Nia_Zg

Obzirom da idemo na more, obavili smo ovo danas (u zadnji čas) jer treba doći prije navršenih 5 mjeseci djetetova života; ispuniti i potpisati izjavu za produljenje do godine dana, te još jednu izjavu da li će majka ili otac koristiti roditeljski dopust, a koju treba i muž potpisati, te donijeti kopiju rodnog lista.

----------

